# A night of firsts!



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Me and my buddy Jeff have been looking to get on some bull reds for a while but just haven't had the time to go out there and find them! The stars finally aligned Tuesday night and we hit the road to see if we could put a hurting on some reds! After we got the spot and made bait we headed down the bridge to the honey hole but there was a group of fishermen all ready there, fine by us! We are always looking for some new fishing buddies. They turned out to be really nice guys and they killed it!! They landed bull reds through out the night, we were there for 3 of them. We shared some knowledge and shot the sh*t all night, was pretty slow for us but once they headed home we got some action. 

My trusted Calcutta was the first to go with a slow and deliberate run, knew it wasn't a red but thought it could be a ray which would be fine by me, let him eat for a minute or two before engaging the drag and it was on! Had some weight to her and she went straight to the surface, after a short fight we got her next to the bridge and bam! Gar! Believe it's an alligator gar but i'm not sure. First one I have ever caught.

Next up was Jeff's c3 with a blazing first run, knew it was a bull right of the bat, Jeff let her run before putting the heat on her. After an awesome 15 minute battle she was beat! Walked her to the shore and landed her with ease. Didn't have a measuring tape but we had a 12" ruler... Made the best with what we had and we estimated her to be 38" and fat!! Jeff was really excited, his first bull red!! Night was slow after that so we called it quits. 

Over all we had a great time, made some new fishing buddies, learned some new tricks and tips (you can always learn more, just listen!!), and got some firsts for us! Pictures didn't turn out great but they are better than nothing!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice catches! That gar is a long nose gar.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Nice catches! That gar is a long nose gar.


Awesome, thank you! Like I said I wasn't sure! This one is about half the size of his buddy, just about every time we fish this spot you will see them cruising around together.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice red, and yep long nose.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice bull!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Way to go buddy. Nice to finally see a report from you!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Nicely done sir! 
Been out there catching shrimp lately and would personally do better eating those little critters because I haven't been hooking into more substantial table fare. Bulls are there if the fight is what you're looking for.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason just gave me a bit of education....I've always called em spotted gar but it don't matter, they go back in the water when I catch em! nice job guys!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Smarty said:


> Nicely done sir!
> Been out there catching shrimp lately and would personally do better eating those little critters because I haven't been hooking into more substantial table fare. Bulls are there if the fight is what you're looking for.


Yeah, a couple of weeks ago the shrimp were thick in the lights, it was awesome watching dozens of rat reds with some slots thrown in busting on them all night! And the mullet have been pretty thick as well, need to start bringing the cast net.


----------



## Stickslinger (Nov 29, 2014)

Really nice bull red. Ive never been able to hook up on one but watched a few buddies reel some in.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Really nice Red on a 5500! Way to be patient Jeff. Great report Morganman. Miss your face!


----------

